# 50 yds with a 22LR



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Man that thing is quite mangie(SP).


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice shot!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Well done. Scope or iron?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

scope ...never saw one with the cuts on side like this one.....like he rubbed on a bard wire fence for days


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Darn good shot, you did us all a favor, maybe even the coyote (looks like the suffering is over)....Topside


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Good shot. He does look like he was suffering quite a bit from an extreme case of mange. Guess there won't be a pelt from that one. The cuts could be from his own scratching. Mange is a maddening disease, they'll scratch themselves raw.

Did he get to any stock?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Did he get to any stock? 
NOT FROM ME BUT I AM MISSING A BARN CAT


----------



## Skelton (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice Shot. Mine was 75 yards, 44 mag, iron sights.  I love shootin' coyotes!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Skelton said:


> Nice Shot. Mine was 75 yards, 44 mag, iron sights.  I *love* shootin' coyotes!


Why is it that I find something distinctly distasteful about this type of post. Your ancestors moved into a country where these animals were native/endemic and because they didn't fit in to their lifestyle or those that came after them, they become a pest. And then you "love" to shoot them. 

Myers, your animal appears to have been very sick and you would have probably done it, the rest of the coyote population and yourselves a favour. 
Skelton, if a nose job is the best you can do, you need to go back to the drawing board. That is a disgusting photo and I wouldn't want you knocking over a beast, pig or sheep if that's the best you can do. I can shoot a possum at that range and have a head kill - and if I don't think I can, I won't.

Ronnie


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Ronney said:


> Why is it that I find something distinctly distasteful about this type of post. Your ancestors moved into a country where these animals were native/endemic and because they didn't fit in to their lifestyle or those that came after them, they become a pest. And then you "love" to shoot them.


And right back at ya. Check out your ancestors:



> Extinctions since mid-19th century European settlement
> 
> * Auckland Islands Merganser, Mergus australis
> * Chatham Islands Rail, Cabalus modestus
> ...


At least we won't run out of coyotes.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Ronney said:


> Why is it that I find something distinctly distasteful about this type of post. Your ancestors moved into a country where these animals were native/endemic and because they didn't fit in to their lifestyle or those that came after them, they become a pest. And then you "love" to shoot them.
> 
> Myers, your animal appears to have been very sick and you would have probably done it, the rest of the coyote population and yourselves a favour.
> Skelton, if a nose job is the best you can do, you need to go back to the drawing board. That is a disgusting photo and I wouldn't want you knocking over a beast, pig or sheep if that's the best you can do. I can shoot a possum at that range and have a head kill - and if I don't think I can, I won't.
> ...


This has to be one of the funniest post I have seen. First the sad story about how the coyote was here first. Then a jab about marksmanship. Then a brag about how goofd of a shot you are on the poor possum. LOL


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

^^^^ what he SAID


----------



## Skelton (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL at Ronney!!! You want the other picture of the coyote that I took???? The one with the ewe in it that it had killed and was eating??? I can post it too! I was aiming for it's ear/back of the head, and it looked at me right as I pulled the trigger.  Just for the record, I started shooting coyotes when they started attacking my flock of sheep and killing lambs for fun. Most of the time, they didn't even eat them. This was one of the times this young coyote thought it was safe not to run. As far as the marksmanship "stab", I'll laugh for days about that!!! 75 YARDS with iron sights on a .44 mag rifle, right on the nose, is a good shot. Coyote didn't "suffer" as much as my ewe did. It dropped dead right there.  

Myersfarm.....keep on droppin' em  LOL!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I do have a 22-250 bought just for THEM...and a 22 mag I care most the time....this 22 LR is the one i keep in shop  for rats and skunks and posseums.......now I can tell rest of story...the gun was dropped knocked the scope off...it shots 6 inches low....I thought I need to over shot him by a foot and I did....why I thought it was one lucky shot


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

We put a lot of time and money into our livestock and when something is picking them off for food or for fun we need to talk matters into our own hands. I do not like killing things but will in a heart beat if its going after one of my goats, or dogs. We have a bad coyote problem here and when I first moved in here we had a HORRIBLE wild boar problem. You could hear them screaming and running about at night. Needless to say I learned fast to NEVER go outside without a gun.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Coyotes weren't a problem here until all the city folks from California moved in and started treating them like they are Disney's Bambi and feeding them. Oh look how cute. Aren't we lucky to have them right up on the back porch. Now they have no fear of humans and think that people are simply food dispensers.

They'll walk up and kill your livestock and pets right under your nose. They need to have a few guns fired at them to teach them some caution.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 5, 2011)

Anything that comes into livestock, just got its walking papers. Guns are at the door and ready to go. We also have bear doing the same thing here. Once they have a taste for it they are always back for more and then teach their young how to get an easy meal.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I personally have no problem with shooting problem animals. I do not have a taste for those that shoot coyotes for "sport". I just don't see the sport in it. A problem animal is just that, one that is causing a problem to your stock.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

After what we did to get rid of the Native Americans, a coyote is nothin'.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> And right back at ya. Check out your ancestors
> 
> At least we won't run out of coyotes.


Ed, this is what I would consider to be a non-constructive post - pulled straight out of Wikipedia, no knowledge of what your repeating, nothing to back up that incorrect list. Even the date that the Maori arrived here is off target and makes no reference at all to the people that the Maori wiped out who would have also had an impact. Many of the birds in that last list were already on their way out before the Maori got here. I don't expect you to know NZ history but if your going to quote it, make sure you have it right because I doubt you even knew that another people were here prior to the Maori. And look to your own history before you start pointing the finger at mine.



haypoint said:


> After what we did to get rid of the Native Americans, a coyote is nothin'.


There's really nothing to be said to that is there Haypoint. The colonials did it in America, Canada, Australia, South Africa, India, NZ etc. with Australia and America probably being the worst. Nothing can change that but it might be sensible to learn from it - one day you will run out of coyotes.

So, having got that off my chest, I had been going to come back and edit my post as being less than tactless but have problems staying connected. In the meantime, many have had a lot of fun at my expense. I hope you enjoyed it. 

Skelton, your post may have made more sense if you had told the whole story right from the beginning rather than post a photo of a nose-shot dog and turn it into a brag. To make it worse you then went on to ridicule. 

thestartupman, your post is offensive. There was no sad story, there was a jab at marksmanship, there was no brag about how good a shot I am. What I said was that if I didn't think I could do it I wouldn't. In fact, I'm not a very good shot at all due to stigmatism so that if I have any doubt at all, I don't.

I could continue on and have a discussion but I don't think it's worth the hassle. To the likes of you Ed, you have little knowledge of the bird life in NZ, the fact that until the arrival of man the country was predator free and therefore the native birdlife had no instinct for fright and flight. Some of our existing birds are prehistoric and are flightless making it very difficult to keep them safe and ironically the Kiwi heads the list.

While I can fully understand the need to keep stock safe, it also becomes a matter of compromise and respect. Respect your wildlife, it is precious.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

"We're all downstream."

(David Suzuki, Environmentalist)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting responses.
Most of Michigan is rural. A huge segment of the population live in and around Detroit. Sometimes nature is prettier to watch from a distance. Difficult balance when the masses in thee city make choices for those that actually live with the problem.

Michigan allowed the use of hunting dogs when hunting for bear. A pack of dogs chasing a beautiful black bear seems cruel. By banning dogs, hunters would have little success and bear populations would rise. It wasn't until there were some bear sightings near metro-Detroit that folks decided that successful bear hunting wasn't such a bad thing.

Coyotes are now common to most Michigan suburbs. People often times change their "Nature is beautiful and must be preserved" viewpoint when confronted with these predators.

Interesting change in the north woods of Michigan. Wolves have returned to this region. They compete for food with coyotes and hunt coyotes. To survive, coyotes have moved closer to homes and farm buildings, because the wolves are more wary. So the wolves dine on pastured sheep and the coyotes eat the barn cats.


----------



## christyernst (Dec 9, 2011)

this post cracks me up!!!  thanks for the giggle guys!!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is my take on the Ronney picture. I am glad you nailed that sucker. I have made some awesome shots, and a few not so awesome ones. 

I am a member of a forum that is all about trapping and hunting. If you post a picture like that on there, you are automatically banned, unless you agree to never do that again. There are tasteful hunting and trapping pictures, and then there are rough ones. yours to me fits in the rough ones category. I am a hunter, I have seen death, some good and clean, some not so slick to behold. The point and problem I see with it, is that it feeds the anti hunters out there. It may not bother you or I, but it WILL bother some. If they see these types of pictures, run them in the paper, and say this is what coyote hunting is about, look out. There are more of them than us. We need to be mindful of that, if we want to keep our privilege of hunting and trapping. 

I am glad you got him, and a good shot with a .44 and all, but we need to be mindful, IMO. Why risk it? The treehuggers, and the urbanites removed from nature already complain, why give them more reason? Whether we like it or not, we need to be sensitive to that: again there are more of them than of us, and the perception they which have no clue may have by seeing a picture like that, is not grounded in reality necessarily. 

I mean no harm, and no ill will whatsoever, I only think we need some tactfulness as hunters/trappers. Not to hide the truth, but to maintain our lifestyles, our outdoor endeavors in a healthy light to those that don't have a clue. 

I hope folks understand this opinion... Good shot, but....


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

christyernst said:


> this post cracks me up!!!  thanks for the giggle guys!!!


Perhaps you might like to let thickos like me in on the joke (Couldn't find an evil smilie)

farmerDale, while your post is a nice, middle-of-the-road bit of writing, you don't have my take at all. In the past I've done my fair share of hunting - deer, pigs and game birds - and have also seen the good and the bad shots. The bad shots are those I don't want to remember let alone post photos of no matter who shot them and by that I mean the beast or the photo. 

I'm not an urbanite, I'm not a greenie, I'm not a treehugger. I am a farmer and a compromiser. As Ed so unsubtlely pointed out, NZ has an eneviable record and I do my best to make the compromise between my livelihood and my heritage and most of the time I can make it work. What Ed (and other posters who found it funny) failed to point out or recognise was that American history is not too crash hot either and instead of pointing the finger at NZ, they might well be better off learning from it and how easy it is to dispose of wildlife to the point that it disappears forever. I can assure you, it is not hard to do.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While you are out there shooting stuff, see if you can drop a few feral swine. Sorry, Ronnie, try as we may, we haven't been able to wipe the feral swine out:

Gardners, PA --(Ammoland.com)- Talk to any wildlife biologist in the southern United States about wild pigs, and you're likely to hear something akin to at least one of the following, "They're the four-legged equivalent of fire ants;" "If the average litter is six, typically eight survive;" "Only a fence that will hold water will hold feral hogs."



Even the most rigorous scientists are reduced to using these tongue-in-cheek aphorisms to describe the harsh reality and seemingly apocalyptic future of North America's second-most harvested mammalian game species, reports the Wildlife Management Institute.



No other domesticated animal becomes feral so easily and survives more adaptively than the swine. Often labeled the "ultimate generalist," the pig's spread throughout North America via a biological trifecta of high reproductive potential, climate tolerance and ability to re-organize entire ecosystems has resulted in something not unlike a pandemic. According to those who have witnessed the wild pig's march across the continent, the invasion is best characterized as an "ecological train wreck."



Forty-five states and four Canadian provinces are currently grappling with the environmental and financial calamity brought about by the feral, wild or hybrid pigs within their borders. Though population estimates are difficult to determine, most experts believe that North America is home to between three and six million wild pigs.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Ronney said:


> As Ed so unsubtlely pointed out, NZ has an eneviable record and I do my best to make the compromise between my livelihood and my heritage and most of the time I can make it work. What Ed (and other posters who found it funny) failed to point out or recognise was that American history is not too crash hot either and instead of pointing the finger at NZ, they might well be better off learning from it and how easy it is to dispose of wildlife to the point that it disappears forever.


Darn right I was unsubtle. I see plenty of America bashing on these forums. You dive into a thread about a good shot on a coyote and say:



> Your ancestors moved into a country where these animals were native/endemic and because they didn't fit in to their lifestyle or those that came after them, they become a pest. And then you "love" to shoot them.


Suddenly, it becomes another knock on Americans and their evil ways, with the inference that the poster comes from a much better place where everything lives in harmony. I did a quick search and came up with many lists of man-extincted NZ species. Wiki was the easiest to cut and paste the list from, but there are many scientific screeds making the same lists. So when you point at someone, remember those other fingers pointing back at you.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone ever fly over this country? Most of it is uninhabited and fairly wild. When a preditor takes a preference to the slower moving meals, inside my fence line, I take exception. This is an aid to natural selection. Those that are fast enough to catch a rabbit, live. Those that prefer the lazy preditor's method of pinning down a fat yearling lamb, are getting culled.

I once got a good look at the circle of life. I raised three orphan lambs. That fall, I found buyers and they were soon headed to a breeding farm. But when I got home from work, I discovered three steaming carcuses. After the coyotes killing spree, the ravens had a feast. The autum sun was still warm enough that the maggots and flies took their turn.
Ah, Mother nature, the circle of life. At peace with each other.

Maybe instead of shooting coyotes, you should set hot dogs on the back porch steps for them. Then you and your children can explore the circle of life, too. Yea, I don't think so either.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

haypoint said:


> While you are out there shooting stuff, see if you can drop a few feral swine. Sorry, Ronnie, try as we may, we haven't been able to wipe the feral swine out:
> 
> Gardners, PA --(Ammoland.com)- Talk to any wildlife biologist in the southern United States about wild pigs, and you're likely to hear something akin to at least one of the following, "They're the four-legged equivalent of fire ants;" "If the average litter is six, typically eight survive;" "Only a fence that will hold water will hold feral hogs."
> 
> ...


I've always thought that commercial harvesting and selling of feral swine meat would be a good way to reduce the numbers.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes market hunting usually reduces the population pretty quickly. The coyote is a notable exception. After centuries of poisoning, trapping, aerial shooting, running dogs the coyotes are expanding their range. From what I've read anything less than an annual take of more than 50% has no impact on the population. I trapped NE New Mexico one winter and a guy told me that the state went after the coyotes with a helicopter. In 4 hours they shot 44 coyotes.

The only thing I've seen impact them is when the big wuffs moved into our area. They coyotes moved out and the fox numbers grew. Now I'm seeing some coyotes return but just singles or doubles.


----------



## Skelton (Jan 25, 2008)

I went back to the original post and looked. myersfarm I think you had an awesome shot on that coyote. Glad you took it. I looked and as far as I can tell, it was pretty much a "brag picture". I don't blame you a bit. That's why I took my pictures. For those of you that haven't figured it out....that "nose shot" was the entrance of the bullet, while the coyote was looking at me. I just posted a "brag photo", too. But it seems to have bothered some of you, so I deleted my picture, which should have made it go away here. Anyway, I'm gonna keep on shooting every coyote that walks across our pastures. They started killing lambs....and grown ewes. Unacceptable in my book.

Yes, I love shooting coyotes......because it's not as easy as you would think, when they are already fairly sneaky. It's a challenge. It's not the killing that I like, it's the challenge of making the shot, usually, at a long distance. 

I think there are too many people out there that are "soft" about shooting an animal. But the bottom line is, when you've watched a PREDATOR grab a baby lamb, and rip it's throat out, it makes you not want to pet on them or protect them, or say that "They were here first." It'll make you want to protect your flock. By whatever means necessary. The first year we "hunted" the coyotes, we trapped 5, and I shot 6. My sheep were a lot safer. The mangy ones were killed later in the year, when winter was setting in, while the fat pretty ones were shot after a spring of dining on lamb....to the point they were killing them for fun. Not because they were hungry. Just b/c one isn't mangy and starving doesn't give it a ticket to walk. I don't set up calls, or go out in the woods to find them. I shoot the ones that are in my pasture. We had the traps set in the fence line where they were known to come into the pasture. 

So....I guess my point is......I didn't post to offend, so I took it off. 

To those of you who got what I was saying....Thanks.....There is some hope left.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That is the smallest dead coyote I've ever seen, congrats too BTW. That's one less I have to shoot.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Skelton said:


> LOL at Ronney!!! You want the other picture of the coyote that I took???? The one with the ewe in it that it had killed and was eating??? I can post it too! I was aiming for it's ear/back of the head, and it looked at me right as I pulled the trigger.  Just for the record, I started shooting coyotes when they started attacking my flock of sheep and killing lambs for fun. Most of the time, they didn't even eat them. This was one of the times this young coyote thought it was safe not to run. As far as the marksmanship "stab", I'll laugh for days about that!!! 75 YARDS with iron sights on a .44 mag rifle, right on the nose, is a good shot. Coyote didn't "suffer" as much as my ewe did. It dropped dead right there.
> 
> Myersfarm.....keep on droppin' em  LOL!


:rock: as long as it's dead, what does it matter? If it's looking right at ya take the head shot, even if it's through the nose...I guess some people have never seen a coyote kill a sheep, it's not nice nor quick.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.buckmanager.com/2011/12/11/on-predator-control-coyotes-and-whitetail/

Just imagine what they could do to a goat or calf...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

This thread has been reported to me for a 'look see' . Well I don't see anything in particular which is a problem requiring edition. For whoever posted the 'report' notice, please be more specific.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ronney said:


> Why is it that I find something distinctly distasteful about this type of post. *Your ancestors moved into a country where these animals were native/endemic and because they didn't fit in to their lifestyle or those that came after them, they become a pest.* And then you "love" to shoot them.
> Ronnie


why, because you don't have to deal w/ coyotes in NZ and so you can anthropomorphise them more readily.
that isn't necessarily true. unless Skelton lives west of the Mississippi River (and veiwing his photo i suspect not), coyotes are NOT native. they didn't move east until DDT nearly wiped out the raptors and the small game population exploded. this began around the mid 1940s. you made an assumption & you know what happens when you assume.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ronney said:


> Ed, this is what I would consider to be a non-constructive post - pulled straight out of Wikipedia, no knowledge of what your repeating, nothing to back up that incorrect list. Even the date that the Maori arrived here is off target and makes no reference at all to the people that the Maori wiped out who would have also had an impact. Many of the birds in that last list were already on their way out before the Maori got here. I don't expect you to know NZ history but if your going to quote it, make sure you have it right because I doubt you even knew that another people were here prior to the Maori. And look to your own history before you start pointing the finger at mine.


 you're nitpicking accuracy of details because you can't disprove the substance of his argument. which is that everyone's ancestors have extincted something somewhere along the way. by virtue of that fact, taking a wizz on anyones head for killing anything is just stupid hypocrisy.





Ronney said:


> Nothing can change that but it might be sensible to learn from it - one day you will run out of coyotes.


you're clearly arguing from a position of ignorance. the coyote since the arrival of european colonists has quadrupled it's range in north america and because much of the new range has MUCH better carrying capacity, it actually has increased it's population by a factor of around 10X. biologically coyotes respond to predation by INCREASING the size of their litters. 50% predation will keep a population fairly static & w/o an increase of range. it requires a MINIMUM of 80% attrition to reduce a population. further because our environment is an open system (unlike an island which is a closed system), coyotes can (& do) recolonize localized areas from which they have been eradicated. for example, I have friends that hunt coyote fairly intensively on weekends & hollidays. a few consistantly take over 50 a year. some have completely eradicated coyotes in an area of several square miles and had the place recolonized within 3 years. the only way you'd know the coyotes had ever been gone was the high population of small game.




Ronney said:


> To the likes of you Ed, you have little knowledge of the bird life in NZ, the fact that until the arrival of man the country was predator free and therefore the native birdlife had no instinct for fright and flight. Some of our existing birds are prehistoric and are flightless making it very difficult to keep them safe and ironically the Kiwi heads the list.
> 
> *While I can fully understand the need to keep stock safe, it also becomes a matter of compromise and respect. Respect your wildlife, it is precious.*
> 
> ...


Ed doesn't need to be the dean of ornithology at the university of aukland to point out that your borderline american bashing comment to Skelton was hypocritical.

this in bold was the most productive & intelligent comment you've made.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Exactly Pops..regarding coyotes increasing population when hunted..I did not know this til a fellow sheep farmer told me about it. Hence why I subscribe to a good LGD for predator control on my flock..keeps them away, without essentially needing to "hunt" them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm just scratchin my head wondering why it's in the cattle forum. Did I miss somethin?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pheasantplucker, this is a good opportunity to educate folks new to livestock ownership. Predator education is a must.....Unless you live in a cul de sac coyotes, wild hogs, feral dogs, can be a real problem nearly anywhere in the U.S. See post #35 to witness the possibilities. I'm not scratching my head....Good thread....Topside


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Yes, but I don't know it would properly belong either among the various forums.

Even PETA folks can have their voice.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Yes market hunting usually reduces the population pretty quickly. The coyote is a notable exception. After centuries of poisoning, trapping, aerial shooting, running dogs the coyotes are expanding their range. From what I've read anything less than an annual take of more than 50% has no impact on the population. I trapped NE New Mexico one winter and a guy told me that the state went after the coyotes with a helicopter. In 4 hours they shot 44 coyotes.
> 
> The only thing I've seen impact them is when the big wuffs moved into our area. They coyotes moved out and the fox numbers grew. Now I'm seeing some coyotes return but just singles or doubles.


actually bounties dropped off about the time western populations began to explode and there were never really any bounties in eastern states. not causative but definitely a correlation. just one of several really.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dinwiddie County in Virginia was forced to put a bounty on coyotes in response to increasing damage to livestock and pets.

They'd been killing livestock for a long time, but when they started killing family pets, action was finally taken.

Today I found a hybrid coyote/fox in my barn. There are also hybrid coyote/dogs that have been seen at the dumpsters.

The rules for coyotes, foxes and coyote/fox hybrids are: if they are killing livestock you can shoot them, trap them, snare them, poison them or have someone else do it for you. There's no season, they are fair game 365 days a year.

Last year I trapped 2 red foxes. I shot one. A varmint hunter shot 4. A trapper caught 4.

They still managed to kill about 51 ducks, chickens and guineas. At times it looked like my whole farm was covered in feathers.

Once, back in 2005, a cow calved and a varmint carried the calf away. My dog found the bones a couple of years later. I suspect that a coyote was the culprit. Or a large bobcat. Bobcats are kind of scarce around here. Coyotes are plentiful.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

In 2007 a feral pig terrorized the neighborhood, with tusks as sharp as knives. He ate chickens and cats and dug up gardens. Everyone learned to open their door a crack and look out before leaving the house. My wife and I got concealed weapon permits so we could be armed at all times.

My dog faced off with the pig and couldn't be called off. I dispatched him with a 22LR between the eyes.

His tusks were sharp enough to cut a 1/2" nylon rope. We had to get him out of the woods with a Bobcat. He weighed 700#. A pet food company paid $70 for him.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Somebody is missing a chester white.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Man that would of made a lot of sausage!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

This old boy was a young hog when his owner's huse burnt down. The fire opened the fence and Hogzilla and 2 sows escaped. The two sows were soon caught, but Hogzilla eluded capture for nearly a year, ranging as far as 15 miles from his original home. He became widely known for his bad behavior.

Somebody shot him in the testicles and he was badly infected as a result. Inflamed bright red.

His escapes made great stories. Most of the citizenry here is armed and were anxious to stop his reign.

Once he was trapped in a home-made trap. The Sheriff came to take him away. Hogzilla broke free as they were about to load him into a trailer. He broke through a section of chain-link fence, mangling it.

Livestock around here are under constant threat. Mostly by coyote. Foxes are next, with Bobcat just behind. We have black bears, but they usually cause no trouble. A couple of weeks ago, a game camera caught a cougar in the county.

Expecting our livestock to peacefully co-exist with all these carnivores is wishful thinking. Some use guns and traps, some use guard animals. Those that do nothing are called former farmers.


----------



## Skelton (Jan 25, 2008)

We were suffering the losses and running LGD at the same time. These coyotes would keep the dogs running all night, and come out during the day, usually while the dogs were either sleeping on high ground to watch the flock, or while the dogs were patrolling the other end of the property. We got more dogs, after we trapped and shot the ones that were doing the most damage. This started very suddenly. One day, we were fine, the next we had three dead lambs. The next day, there were four dead lambs. This went on, with us putting the entire flock up at night, (over 300 head), only to have them slaughtered during the day. We did get permission from the game warden, just to make sure we weren't breaking any laws, to shoot all we saw, and to have a boy come trap all he could. One more "mental image" for those of you who don't feel like these coyotes are a threat. While we were checking fences one day, one of my ewes kept leaving the flock, calling for her lambs. I knew what lambs to be looking for, and I couldn't see them. What I did finally see was her walking right toward a hunched down coyote. I started bleating to her, (we were probably 200 yards apart), trying to get her to come toward me and not the coyote. I didn't have the rifle with me. It was the middle of the day!!! Who had ever heard of coyotes out then? They always come out a night, right? Well, I was going toward the ewe, and she came to me b/c of me bleating like her lamb. But, she kept turning toward where the coyotes were. Now....here's the kicker......As I got closer to an incline, there was another coyote coming up on our right flank. At this point, the coyotes saw me, smelled me (wind direction blowing toward them), and they only checked up for about two seconds before they proceeded to come at ME...and the ewe. She went running toward the flock, I started screaming like a fool and waving my arms and they finally turned and loped off. Now.....not my finest moment, but I haven't been back to check on the flock without a gun since then. Bottom line is it could have turned out a lot different. They weren't really scared of me. They didn't bolt off....they just turned and loped off casually. I did shoot both of them later on. Anyway, that's just an example of what we were facing.

If we had been calving at the time, I'm sure we would have seen losses to the cattle as well. 


Pops2.....Tennessee. 

Fowler......Thank you.  


I'll say it again......I'm gonna keep shooting them as long as they keep coming in my pastures. If they want to live, they better figure out a way around this farm.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

genebo
dear, you cannot cross a fox & coyote, not even to produce a mule. they are too distantly related. coyotes are true canines while fox are canids. the genetic differences are so great that, even w/ human involvement to prevent the coyote from eating the fox and allowing copulation, they can't fertilize each others eggs. it would in reality be the equivalent of crossing a cat & a dog.
dispite the less than urban myth, coydogs are EXTREMELY rare & virtually 100% occur strictly as a result of human involvement. pariah type dogs that occur from uncontrolled breeding of stray/feral dogs & ratty summer coyotes are the cause of most accounts of coydogs.
just because you don't see them doesn't mean the bobs aren't there. my brother & his dad took three in one day from his dad's land in Buckingham over 20 years ago. two weeks later they clipped an article out of the times dispatch where the DF&G biologists said there were no bobs in Buckingham county & hadn't been for a long time. his dad's friend put an article in fur-fish-game about trapping bobs on a farm in chesterfield (when there was still farms there) where he was called in to take out the three bobs the owner had senn messing w/ his small stock. he took his entire season limit of 12 cats from that one farm.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Native American Indians from the Plains States had stories about deer and buffalo mating as well as elk and buffalo. I suspect it was just a mutation of the horns/antlers.

I took about 30 years of trying before someone could come up with a fertile Beefalo bull. Went for $1 million.

When I first moved on this property in very late 1995 you could go out at night and hear coyotes. Now nothing. Apparently F&WL were concerned about coyotes and stray dogs mating, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Although we did have one about the size of a German Shepherd who obviously had coyote traits in him.

On ranging, I went into town earlier today and saw an Australian Shepherd on the back road. Later going south down the main highway about three miles away and here is the same dog.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

This is what I found in my henhouse this morning. What do you think it is? Fox? Coyote? ??



















410 at 15 yards.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

that sure is a funny looking head on him with the red hair


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I got a private email that says it is a CHUPACABRA, a mythical vampire "goatsucker".

This is the thing I thought was a hybrid coyote/fox.

I called and offered it to the Game and Inland Fisheries Commission but they weren't interested.

Maybe now I'll get some eggs from my chickens. I haven't gotten one in a couple of weeks, ever since this thing showed up here.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Mangie fox. My understanding is the mange will kill a fox in about 6 weeks. You done that one a favor.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like some kind of rat faced monster, no wonder Game and Inland Fisheries are keeping their distance....yikes.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahh. The circle of life!

http://www.wildcast.net/photos/photo/2824905393/eaten-alive.html


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Allen W said:


> Mangie fox. My understanding is the mange will kill a fox in about 6 weeks. You done that one a favor.


this. hard to tell from the hair loss but it looks like the tail is tipped w/ white hair. that would make it a red fox which was repeatedly introduced to VA in the late 1600s & early 1700s.
and mange kills faster in winter, but you still did that one a favor.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Make sure you burn that sucker and save the mange from spreading.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

THANKS I did not know were to put it but I usually only go to cows or barter barn




Ken Scharabok said:


> Yes, but I don't know it would properly belong either among the various forums.
> 
> Even PETA folks can have their voice.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Saw news report a couple of months ago. I may not have this entirely right: Bears were native to an area and all homeowners were aware of it. Strict rule "DO NOT FEED THE BEARS". One woman ignored it and fed them off her porch. Well, eventually one reached through porch railing and got her. Tragic to family I am sure. I just see it somewhat as cleaning the gene pool.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've refrained from posting on this thread due to my position being a little harsh to some, but here goes. What is wrong with anyone taking action to remove unwanted pests from their property that are or could become a threat to their livestock, pets, kids, etc. ??? 

I think this is a great thread! Farmers everyday, everywhere are dealing with predator probs of some kind or another. Just like people who live in a controlled bubble need to know where their food comes from, they also need to know what could happen to it if a rifle isn't used now and again.

It kind of reminds me of a bumper sticker I seen a while back that said, BEEF, IT'S WHAT'S FOR DINNER....AFTER ALL, THE WEST WASN'T WON ON SALADS!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Our New Zealand friend is the exception to the standard New Zealander viewpoint.
Their country has a TB problem in their wildlife. How do they solve it?
They drop poison pellets from airplanes along a band between livestock and the wild animals. Kills everything in the "DMZ". No way would they allow that in the US.

I guess a 44 in the snout isn't so nasty after all.


----------

